# Aluminium Frames



## Wildmoorman (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi, I am thinking of purchasing a Hobby, some one told me that one of the Hobby models has an aluminium frame and not a wood one.
Is this true please ?
If so can anyone tell me which of the models this in?

Many thanks
Dave


----------

